# Vaccination



## nicosuisse (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi,
I was wondering if there is any mandatory vaccination in South Africa.
Does anyone know?

Thank you very much in advance,
Kind regards,
Hugues


----------



## saserra (Sep 23, 2012)

Depend on the ****ry where you came from. Example, from latin american countries like brazil, yellow fiver vaccine in mandatori to enter into the country


----------



## nicosuisse (Aug 3, 2012)

saserra said:


> Depend on the ****ry where you came from. Example, from latin american countries like brazil, yellow fiver vaccine in mandatori to enter into the country


Thanks for your reply. I was actually wondering since my boy will start school in SA.
I found out there is actually no compulsory vaccination requested when you come from Europe.


----------

